# Carnaval Drum



## ihatework (10 July 2007)

Not sure if I have any particular point to this post or not really! Just an observation really.

Was at Tweseldown this weekend and noticed just how many Carnaval Drum youngstock were competing (at all levels from PN-I), there must have been 15-20 horses by him entered up which I thought was pretty impressive.

It's a stallion I have obviously heard of but not really followed and was under the impression he was more of a showjumping sire, being a local boy I might keep more of an eye on him in the future!

Also well represented was Supreme Chance.

Anyone here got any CD offspring, what are they like?


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

My friend had one - it was completly barmy, jumped well tho.  However id never buy one, hers put me off for life


----------



## ihatework (10 July 2007)

It's odd how one bad experience can put you off a horse for life isn't it! I'm sure I'd be the same.

I've only really vaguely known one of his offspring and despite coming from a mare with awful conformation and temprement his chestnut filly is apparently a little angel!


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 July 2007)

Tweseldown is in the locality of where Carnaval Drum stands, therefore I think you can expect a slightly higher concentration of his offspring in that area, he does have some very descent offspring out there but the only experience of offspring of his is the same as PGs a completely barking mad horse with fantastic jump! I'm not saying I would never have somthing of his but it would have to be the right one and a mare so I can cross it out to something that throws sanity! lol!


----------



## Tempi (10 July 2007)

I know, im sure he has some lovely offspring out there - but this mare really was crazy and it definately put me off!! She had a foal by Proset which my YO now owns, and the foal is lovely - well its a yearling now.  But he is really nice at the moment.  Can be VERY stubborn tho - but that could be any part of his breeding coming through!!


----------



## k9h (10 July 2007)

Had a filly out of SJ jump mare was a really lovely little filly easy to do in every way!! Cracking jump too!! I liked the results very much!


----------



## Bossanova (10 July 2007)

We had one a couple of years ago, talented little horse, moved beautifully and had all the jump but he was a wimp. A series of bad events as a young horse meant he didnt trust his rider so was pretty dis-honest in his jumping. 
He went novice-advanced medium in a matter of about 8 weeks and was very trainable. We sold him to a dressage home.


----------



## Madam_max (10 July 2007)

Agree with P_G, all the ones I have know have had a screw loose


----------



## seabiscuit (10 July 2007)

I have heard of loads around here everyone seems to be v.negative about them. Its always, 'Oh no, not a carnaval Drum horse' kind of attitude and when I was asking someone about him as a potential hubby for Ellie it was 'dont touch him!'

However he has sired lots of good horses like William Whitakers Carnaval Path who is winning everything at International level, and Quackers, but she was well and truely Crackers. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BUT I think he has been put to a lot of very average mares which might have dragged his reputation down slightly....


----------



## Faithkat (10 July 2007)

Carnaval is adorable!  I give him a hug several times a week and he licks my hands!!  I'm very biased though as I have a filly foal who is his grand-daughter!!!  I used Carnaval Pleasure (by C D) who had huge talent and scope before his accident and, like all his stock at the stud is really nice with super temperaments and also rather talented.  He has a reputation for siring "sharp" horses but most of them are competition stock  . . . . . so  . . . . 
I had a chestnut daughter of his (that I sadly lost) who had a lovely temperament but she was also very bold and confident and I don't think would have been a "novice ride" had we got that far.


----------



## ebony123 (11 July 2007)

I used to ride a horse by Carnaval Drum she was crazy needed working every day the more the better she was stunning to look at and moved like a dream and jump she could clear 5ft without even thinking about it, but loose concentration for a minuet and she would have you on the floor.
I would definatley have another.


----------



## dieseldog (11 July 2007)

I thought he had a policy that any mare could go to Carnival Drum as long as it had a good competion record.


----------



## jaffs (13 July 2007)

He is a fantastic stallion to use if you want to breed a competition horse, He has jump, powerfull paces and good conformation which he passes on to his offspring.
But don't use him if you want to breed a quiet plod! All ours by him have been good solid competition horses and we have never been dissappointed.


----------



## burtie (21 July 2007)

Herbies mum Hannah is by Carnaval Drum and is the easiest mare to jump and ride. In her younger days she could be a bit of a mare on the ground but that was down to her upbringing before I got her IMHO. She's now easy as anything on the ground and ridden.


----------



## Elaines (17 March 2011)

I to have a granddaughter of C.D by Pleasure she's been a handful in the past but as a 6year old she's really come in to herself. Very athletic jump but been concentrating on dressage just to get the muscles as they should be and shes doing fab at it she has a brain but her mum was the same so not sure it's come from the sire's side. Going to start jumping again this year so we'll see Also what accident did Pleasure have?? Moved to the midlands so out of touch with whats going on down there! I also agree dont breed with this line unless you want and can handle a SERIOUS completion horse however if you do GO for it the line is great you cant go wrong


----------



## elijahasgal (18 March 2011)

I have a super mare by carnival drum, who is full sister to carnival pleasure. She really is in a class above my others. She is a bossy and can be dominant mare, didnt ever quite want to quit in her determination to be boss on my other mare, took a year for that to settle. now she seems a content number 2
She got sat on after not being ridden for 4 years and was as good as gold. tried to buck with a friend, he sat then gave him a calm ride again after not having been sat on for months.
I have got two youngsters out of her my 3yo who i wont sell and my yearling who was graded elite in the futurity who i will, both are lovely and friendly, have a mischevious side, the colt is a bit sharper, but goes off into natural passage round the field!


----------



## Indigo Moose (18 March 2011)

I've only met one by Carnaval Drum, and it was nuts. I went walked towards his stable to say hi, and he threw his head up and clanged it hard against the top of the stable door. 

I saw it being loose schooled once, and it attempted to jump into the gallery. Completely bonkers, I wouldn't touch one.


----------



## linali (18 March 2011)

we have got a rising 4 year old colt by Carnaval Drum and he has been a dream to do.  Probably the easiest horse I have ever broken!  And boy he can jump.   I think from my own experience of his offspring I wouldnt blame the temperament issues on him.


----------



## natalia (26 March 2011)

I've got two! One 11 yrs liver chestnut mare and her full sister who is bright orange and rising 4. Both by him out of a grade A mare who jumped the europeans so serious horses. They are both quiet and very keen to learn but don't suffer fools. Lovely stamps though and move very well.


----------



## carnivalg (28 March 2011)

Ive got one (hence my name) by Carnaval Drum... shes nuts! ;-) She is the little girl with the curl. When shes good shes very, very good but when shes bad shes horrid! Working ELementary dressage, jumps fab, attention span of a knat! but wouldnt change her for the world. Some days we win the lot, other days we go home with nothing, depends on her mood for the day. Shes quirky and very intelligent and has a foul temper on her! love her to bits.
Other friends have them, one is a sharp thing, excels in dressage, the other is a fab jumper but again, sharp! I think they are like Marmite


----------



## HKJ (28 March 2011)

Would totally agree with the Marite reaction!!!

I had one, who had been mis-treated, and yes she was a nutter for about a year. But she came around, and was by far one of the best horses I've ever ridden/owned.

I have her son (so a CD grandson) who is stunning, and is proved to be much more sane. He has beautiful floating paces, and is a sweetheart, so easy to do.

I think the CD horses are very often not understood, they need to be 'asked' and they want to communicate with you, all you have to do is listen.

Fab horses, but you have to be brave to answer the questions they ask of you, but do it right and you find yourself with a horse who will perform with their hearts all the way - not just talant 

Would buy another one without question!!!


----------



## carnivalg (29 March 2011)

Totally agree with the "aasking" thing, i thought it was the ask a amre, tell a gelding and discuss with a stallion, but no, definatley the asking thing with carnavals!!! once you win their hearts you have a fantastic relationship..


----------

